# Off topic: Recomendations for pocket knives?



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

I've notice a lot of you guys carry knives when you list out what you carry on any given day. I do too, but I just have an el cheapo Maxam liner lock knife that is a little too thick plus it has a clip that is non-removable. Plus it looks a little mall ninja-ish. Does anyone have any recommendation for an everyday carry pocket knife? Here are my requirements:

1. Prefer 1-handed opening/closing. Ambidextrous (Lefty.)
2. Thin enough to be comfortable along with a set of keys in the front pocket of my jeans. Yet still somewhat viable as a last resort defensive knife.
3. Won't scare the in-laws or induce Mall Ninja comments if I deploy it at Christmas to cut the tape off of presents. :mrgreen:
4. Won't break the bank. Preferably under $60 or so.
5. Blade length 3" or less.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I bought my brother a Ken Onion-designed Kershaw Leek, and he loves it. Blade is right at 3", sleek design, opens smoothly, and is available in several color schemes (check out the Rainbow Leek; a bit higher than your preferred max price-point, but pretty flashy/cool!).

Personally, I carry one of several older Spyderco models. 
Heavier than the newer stuff, but I like them.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I am a bit of traditionalist, like *DJ Niner*, and still carry a Spyderco in preference to the newer, higher-speed stuff. I'm just not "into" knives enough to upgrade, I guess. I carry a Spyderco Centofante every day, and it has served me very well the last three years, including one overseas deployment.

As far as scaring the relatives...well, there's not much you can do about hoplophobia. Funny story. My first date with my now-wife was in a sushi restaurant. We ordered a sampler platter, and there was only one tomago (quail egg over rice). We had only chop sticks, and no way to split the tomago. Thinking I would slickly solve the problem, I flicked open my Spyderco Delica and smoothly slit the sushi in half. I glanced up at my date to see her eyes about as big as the tires on my car.

It all worked out in the end, though. We cut our wedding cake with a Spyderco Endura. :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

See, I like my Leatherman Micra. It has a knife and all sorts of other cool stuff on it. And, it's the smallest multitool I have seen.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I'll second the Ken Onion Leek. I've carried a knife forever, and this one for the past 2 years or so. Meets all of your comments, it's reliable, and made in the USA to boot!










http://www.kershaw-knives.net/Kershaw-Ken-Onion-Leek-KS1660BB.htm

The assisted opening is a bit "mall-ninja"-ish, but I've really gotten used to it.


----------



## P35 (Jul 30, 2007)

I really like Spyderco knives. I carry a Delica most days. Easy opening, holds an edge well and is easy to sharpen when needed.
Cheers


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Get a good Case Stockman about 31/4" and it will last a life time or two.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I went well over 40 years without carrying a knife. Didn't like the extra bulk & weight in my pocket. I started carrying a Spydeoco Delica 2 years ago when I got my CCL. Then about a year ago I also started carrying a Spydeoco Endura Wave in my weak side pocket (from watching/listening to Ayoob & other gun guys say I needed 2 knives). So now I carry a gun, 2 knives, flashlight, and sometimes an extra mag. Sometimes I feel as clumsy as a knight in an armored suit.

Anyway, where was I?

Oh yea. The Delica would be a good choice, and the belt clip can be moved to 4 different positions.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

I usually carry my CRKT Point Guard. I'm not sure if they still make them, and they're a little bulky, but it's served me well for about six years.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

One thing I forgot to mention: Don't clean/polish the blade of your Endura while you're giving advice on The HandGunForums about knives ( I just learned this the hard way).


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

ouch... band-aid anyone?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

CRKT m-16/60 daily.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

Great. Thanks everyone. I knew I could count on you guys. That Ken Onion Leek is pretty snazzy. I'll have to consider that one. 

Couple questions on the Leek though: Does it lock once it's open? It didn't look like the guy in the video did too much to close it. And I assume that sliding switch for locking it so it doesn't fly open in your pocket? Does that lock automatically when you close it?

Thanks.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

It has a liner-lock once opened.

Pressure from your finger on the rear of the blade, near the pivot, has to give it a boost to get opened. There is a small pocket-lock, but it is not automatic, just manually applied when you want/need it. This is not a switchblade/automatic knife, just lightly spring-assisted once partially opened by your finger's "flick" (that's how it gets around the anti-switchblade laws in many, but not all, localities).


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

James NM said:


> One thing I forgot to mention: Don't clean/polish the blade of your Endura while you're giving advice on The HandGunForums about knives ( I just learned this the hard way).


On the exceedingly rare occasion that I slice myself while working with/on a blade, my stock response is:

"I was cleaning my knife and it went off." :mrgreen:


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Spyderco ...*









~ another vote for Spyderco. I've broken a SOG (on the far left) and my "newish" CRKT ... but never one of my Spyders.
~ sorry for the bad pic.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

DJ Niner said:


> I bought my brother a Ken Onion-designed Kershaw Leek, and he loves it. Blade is right at 3", sleek design, opens smoothly, and is available in several color schemes (check out the Rainbow Leek; a bit higher than your preferred max price-point, but pretty flashy/cool!).
> 
> Personally, I carry one of several older Spyderco models.
> Heavier than the newer stuff, but I like them.


I will second that one. I like the Leek. Also take a look at the Chive. I personally carry a Kershaw Blur, but the blade length may be a touch longer than you want.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Get a Gerber. I have four. One-handed slide out plier multi-tool, fold-out multi-tool, Gator, and Torch Tanto II. I broke the blades on both my Gator and slide out pliers, sent them off to Gerber, and had two brand new knives within two weeks.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

If anyone has a Sportsman's Warehouse nearby, they have a pretty decent clearance sale going on right now, and my local store is including 40-50 knives -- up to 50% off. 

They have one Leek (Trout model; it has a dang fish on the side of it), and a couple of smaller ones. Wonder if my power sander could take that ugly fish picture off the handle of that Leek...


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> Get a Gerber. I have four. One-handed slide out plier multi-tool, fold-out multi-tool, Gator, and Torch Tanto II. I broke the blades on both my Gator and slide out pliers, sent them off to Gerber, and had two brand new knives within two weeks.


I've seen several Gerber multitools break over here. All were the budget Suspension model. Not really worth sending back from Afghanistan, though. The Gerber knives seem to hold up well, though. My father carried a Gerber Parabellum to Desert Storm, and I carried the same knife to Airborne school. I still have it and it still works well. Sort of a family heirloom though, and I have stuck by my Spydercos on this deployment.

I got a Gerber autoknife here by "don't ask" means, but gave it to a guy who'd done me a few favors.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Suspension's only about a $25 knife and not built for extreme conditions. Works fine for me though! :smt033 The slide-out pliers are great for fishing, that's for sure. If you like to fish, get a set.



Mike Barham said:


> I got a Gerber autoknife here by "don't ask" means, but gave it to a guy who'd done me a few favors.


What kind of favors?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm too old for knife fights so I practice at long distance with my handguns. Just don't let them get close enough to touch.:smt071

:smt1099


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> Suspension's only about a $25 knife and not built for extreme conditions.


One of them broke while bending a very light piece of aluminum inside an office, which I wouldn't exactly call "extreme conditions." I threw away the Suspension and got a better multitool.



> What kind of favors?


Guard duty, of course, which I despise. He also helped me with turning in some questionable equipment. The Army supply system works on the "you scratch my back, I'll scratch yours" principle.


----------



## ScottyB (Dec 13, 2007)

I think the blade is 4", so it's doesn't meet that requirement, but I really like my Spyderco Endura (I think that's the model). It is fully serrated and very thin overall.

It is a great knife, IMO.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> One of them broke while bending a very light piece of aluminum inside an office, which I wouldn't exactly call "extreme conditions." I threw away the Suspension and got a better multitool.
> 
> Guard duty, of course, which I despise. He also helped me with turning in some questionable equipment. The Army supply system works on the "you scratch my back, I'll scratch yours" principle.


I haven't used my Suspension enough to find out its limits. But at $25, you can't expect too much. My other multi-tool was $55 or so.

Lol you really don't like guard duty. Oakleys, Gerber...what's next, your M4? Lol.


----------

